# Whitehead/Pimple



## francotti@aol.com (Apr 3, 2012)

Is there a combination code for Whitehead/Pimple or is it seperate codes 706.2 and 709.8


Thanks


----------



## CFisher5 (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, a whitehead or pimple is a manifestation of acne vulgaris, so the best diagnosis to use would be 706.1
____________________

Cortney, CPCD

_Do what you love and love what you do!_


----------



## francotti@aol.com (Apr 16, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help.


----------

